
Intel's new glasses uses retinal projection to put a display in your eyeball - djsumdog
https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/5/16966530/intel-vaunt-smart-glasses-announced-ar-new
======
nradov
I think there's definitely a market for endurance athletes. Runners and
cyclists would like to see time, speed, distance, cadence, power output,
navigation, etc without having to look down at a wristwatch or bike computer.
Those people are accustomed to spending a lot on sports equipment. There are
existing products like the Everysight Raptor and Garmin Varia View but they're
bulky or goofy looking or obstruct vision, so Intel has plenty of space to
offer a better alternative.

------
wldcordeiro
And the people frothing at the mouth to get this out there are the
advertisers.

~~~
blacksmith_tb
Well, I am sure they'd love it, though it's hard to imagine the value
proposition that would make me accept AR advertising. Aren't the logical
market more likely to be technicians, factory workers, and other people who
need to be able to see at a glance information about the thing they are
looking at?

